# Birth certificate



## ellemay32 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi folks our sw has been on the sick for like ages now we dont have much info given to us but do we have to apply for the new birth certificate. We had our celebration hearing and not one sw turned up. I was a bit miffed but not surprised.  Hope you can help!


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi, you will be sent a new one in the post you get the small one then you apply for the big one. They don't rush to send them out tho ours took a while 

Hope you had a lovely celebration hearing it's a fab day  

Hope this helps 
Emma xx


----------

